# How do you rescape whole tank?



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm getting the urge to redo my 55g tank. I know some of you redo your tanks every 6 months or so. I was wondering how you do it step by step.
Its been almost a year since I set it up. I want to reduce my stem plants down to 1 or 2 species. 
My Plan...
1. Remove water into 3- 5 gal buckets for plants I want to keep, plants I dont want and 1 for fish.

2. Remove plants, hardscape, (not sure what to do with large driftwood with plants attached), sort

3. When it clears a little remove fish (20 neons, 20 serpae tetras, 20 white clouds, others)

4. Take rest of water out

5. Slope gravel to desired position.

6. Place hardscape

7. Add some water about 2" over substrate

8. Plant plants back in.

9. Add water to about half way, let settle, see if I like, adjust as needed

10. Put fish back in, and fill to top

Does this sound like a good plan, anything I'm missing?
I would still like to here how you all do it.
adding before picture

TIA, Steve


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Your plan sounds ok to me. Some comments/tips:

- I usually add a heater and a small powerhead to the bucket where the fish are temporarily residing. Small volumes of water can lose heat quickly (depends on ambient temp as well of course).

- Figure out how long you think it will take you. Then double that estimate  .

- Don't forget to keep your biofiliter alive. Don't know what kind of filter you use but the bacteria need fresh oxygenated water to stay alive...

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Pull out the filter baskets (if you have them or filter bag the media) and place in a tub of aquarium water along with an air stone plus heater, if need be, and the bacterial culture will keep for days.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

The only change I would suggest is to skip the buckets and use a couple of plastic (Rubbermaid, Steralite, etc...) tote bins instead. You can get a 20-30 gallon bin for about $5 at Wal-Mart. Think of them as cheap holding tanks where you can have your heater and filter running for your fish while you're re-'scaping.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for all your replys. I'm right in the middle of the process now, waiting to clear so I can see how it looks. Looks like MUD now! I had alot of large driftwood in there. Crypts were growing right into the wood! So was some dwarf sag.! I lifted an Anubias that was attached to a rock (about the size of 2 fists) the rock came up with it. lol.
I thought the info might be valuable to others doing the same.
I'll let ya know how the rest of the process goes.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

if there are plants you are planning on sending to the compost bin, send them my way. :wink:

Edit: just wanted to add that your aquascape looks quite nice the way it is/was. i don't even have anything remotely that nice! working on it tho.


----------

